# [Wet Thumb Forum]-580 Liter (152 gal) tank set up in July 03



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hello again, I take a little bit time to put some picture online, from a tank set up last month.

You can find here some pictures:

Picture gallery

It is very easy to take care this tank, only once a week 1/3 water change.

Greetings,

Oliver
www.plantella.de


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hello again, I take a little bit time to put some picture online, from a tank set up last month.

You can find here some pictures:

Picture gallery

It is very easy to take care this tank, only once a week 1/3 water change.

Greetings,

Oliver
www.plantella.de


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

It´s a wonderfull tank, I like it very much!

It´s a perfect mix of java fern and anubias, and I like these thin roots.

Congratulation for your work!!!

One question...

What kind of light are you using in this tank?

Greeting from Spain








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
www.aquagarden.net
www.acuariofilia.net


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Pefection.


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Thanks Xema,

I using in this tank follow lamps

3 x 70 Watt: AquaMedic-aqualine 5000 (metal halide lamp) 5000° Kelvin - daylight - 11000 lumens per watt.

Greetings from Germany,

Oliver 
Picture gallery
www.plantella.de


----------



## imported_Xema (Apr 1, 2003)

Finally there is some body that he not doing the madness of to put 3 metal halide lamp of 150w. In Spain it´s believed that the 0,5 watts per liter relation for FL it´s same in metal halide lamp.

I use this lamp in my paludarium










Please, check your private post








Feel the Chocolate Gourami power
www.aquagarden.net
www.acuariofilia.net


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Good morning to Spain,

It looks like a nice paludarium, I want to set up a paludarium too in the next view weeks.

What kind of lamp do you use over this paludarium ?

Grettings,
Oliver
Picture Gallery
www.plantella.de


----------

